# Thinking of Moving to Portugal



## csantocristo (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,
My fiance and I(both U.S. citizens) are thinking of moving to Portugal within the next two years, we both speak fluent portuguese and really want to move to Portugal. We are looking for some advice on jobs. My fiance speaks German, Spanish and Cape Verdean Creole as well and we both have extensive experience in Security, Retail Management. We are looking for some possible places on where to look and if anybody has any leads. I'm in pursuit of a bachelor's degree in Design and my fiance a degree in Criminal Jusitce. Also in search of good leads on looking for apartments in good and affordable areas within the Lisbon area. How much money should one start of with there? Any information at all would be greatly and appreciated. We are just looking for a jump start to at least get this process started. Thanks.


----------

